# What do you think of him?



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

9yo OTTB Gelding 16.3hh
Please let me know what you think of him please

cid:8A6E9584-E979-48FF-B024-BB0D92830838/photo.PNG
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Photo won't load all I have is this video:/ idk if you can judge him in this or not


Merlott-Barrel Race - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g477/lifesa/1340934632.png
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g477/lifesa/1340934212.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g477/lifesa/1340935582.png
http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g477/lifesa/1340937745.png
http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g477/lifesa/1340937769.png
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the photos are not so great for a conformation critique. He appears to be a nice cute horse, but I would think more of a dressage horse then a barrell horse. You may break him down trying to get the tight circles.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

He might be a little long in the back but otherwise he looks really good! Has some nice muscling


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I know I don't have any good conformation pictures just yet. These are the best I've got for now. He turns pretty effortlessly. Is there anything you can see conformation wise that would make you think barrels would break him down besides his height?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't even watch the whole video..There are so many things wrong with it.. Stay way, far away.. If they've had him on the pattern for a week and they're exhibitioning him like that he's going to blow up and blow up hard. NO horse should be moving that fast when being started on barrels.. They will end up ruining him before he even has a chance to start.

I can't really say much for conformation with those pictures.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

He has issues rating and that was the first time she loped the pattern. He is still learning collection. He had only been on the pattern for a week in that video. He is mine. Owned him for four years. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

He hasn't been loped on them since were just trotting them for now. I lope him but not on the pattern:/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree, that horse would be a fantastic amature dressage horse! He's lovely and moves so nice. I think he's kind of lanky for barrels. Oh, I would just be itching to put a dressage saddle on him!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh wow.. Sorry, didn't realize you already own him.. Is she training him? If so you need to go get your horse..Yesterday.. 

NO horse should be started and then working the barrel pattern like that in a week..Hell, a horse started on barrels a week ago shouldn't even be going around a barrel. Pushing him like he is being pushed now will turn him into one of the horses that blow up and will seriously hurt you.. Pushing him now I can guarantee that your horse will be ruined within three months.. That is a crash course for creating the horses that give barrel horses a bad name. The crazy horses that jump around everywhere, rear up and flip over on their rider, and just a huge mess. 

Bring him home now and find a better trainer.. A horse should at LEAST be started a couple MONTHS before trotting and loping the pattern.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

He is home now he was only with her for a month.
Are you thinking he will blow up because she started him too quick or because of how she is riding him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Good, I'm not going to go into bashing her or anything but I wouldn't send him back there.

Your horse has really nice potential to do anything, he looks and moves more like an english horse but his height and "lanky" look won't stop him from doing barrels, if started and trained successfully.. Barrels takes SO much time and slow work before actually letting a horse start the pattern. I would just hate to see your horse ruined from being pushed too fast and not done correctly.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Ugh see I wish I had more experience and could train him myself! I can never find the right trainers I swear. She is the only one I found who is close and doesn't beat their horses or mistreat them. I also hate tie downs or horses who run with their heads in the air, or rear and act stupid at the gate. I went to her because all her horses stay calm and collected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I would just keep him at home for a while and try to get him to forget everything she started with him..Just do things that have nothing to do with barrels.. Until you find a great trainer, get references, go to barrel races and find different people, talk to those people, ask a TON of questions.. I'm not going to lie, it will probably take a while but in the end it is SO worth it to have a trainer that's actually a good trainer..


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

You really think she messed him up on the pattern that bad? :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

If he was only with her a month she couldn't have done THAT much damage. The biggest thing with that is just that horses pushed fast fall apart mentally, not just physically.. Just let him have fun for a while, no barrel work. Definitely keep his riding up and working with him but just leave barrels out of it. He needs to stay happy when working, keep things fun for you both.

I really thought that you were looking at buying him, and that he had been ridden by this girl for a while, that's why I said stay away lol..Not the horse, just the situation..


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Thank you! I will take your advice. We have been doing a lot of trails lately and just riding with friends in the arena. He is 9 already and I've always wanted to do barrels on him. Time seems to fly by too fast. he gas been back from her for about a month now too.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You're welcome! If you need ANY advice you can PM me any time and I'll do what I can to help you two. He seems like a really nice boy.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Thank you a lot! Really!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You're welcome. :wink:


----------

